# непонятки с grub2

## APolozov

Cегодня обновился grub до второй версии, решил попробовать, вроде сделал всё по хавтушкам, сгенерил конфиг в /boot/grub2/grub.conf, прописал загрузчик, однако не поёт.

При перезагрузке груб переходит в режим минишелла. Если сказать в там configfile /boot/grub2/grub.conf а потом сказать boot, появляется меню и дальше всё грузится в штатном режиме.

Никак не вкурю чего ему не хватает.

----------

